# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Teater: Pallati 176

## Albo

*Teater: Pallati 176*

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

FORUM/ Flasin protagonistët e komedisë “Pallati 176”, Elida Janushi, Adelina Balashi, Alfred Bualoti, Andon Qesari, Ilir Bezhani, Anastas Kristofori

* Pallati 176 është i veçantë,*

_Figura e Roland Trebickës mbetet e skalitur tek miqtë dhe spektatorët_

Albert ZHOLI

Kur flasin për komedinë “Pallati 176” ato ndalon gjatë. Sipas tyre ajo është komedia më e mirë në gjithë historinë e komedisë shqiptare e cila ka thyer jo vetëm rekordet e shfaqjes por edhe harmoninë e roleve. Edhe vetë kur e shikojnë në televizor këtë komedi kanë emocion. Për këtë komedi atyre u flasin me shumë dashuri jo vetëm të afërmit por edhe kolegët, të njohurit, të rinjtë. Por në këtë komedi ato veçojnë lojën  e të madhit Roland Trebicka. Sipas tyre ai rol ishte prerë për të dhe askush nuk mund ta luaj si ai. Nqs kanë qëlluar ndonjëherë tamam në shenjë regjisorët kanë qëlluar në rolin e Landit. Ata theksojnë se mënyra e tij e komunikimit, improvizimet e tij ja kanë lehtësuar së tepërmi rolin e të tjerëve. Kjo komedi do të ngelet unike në gjithë historinë e komedisë shqiptare përfundojnë ato.

*Elida Janush*i
Cili është mendimi juaj, për komedinë “Pallati 176” pse është edhe sot pas 27-vjetësh po aq i shikuar, kërkuar, diskutuar?
Për hir të së vërtetës dua të them se autorja Adelina Balashi gjeti një fabul shumë të bukur, interesante, të spikatur, të veçantë. Dhe fabula është ajo që e mban një komedi apo dramë…Athere nuk kishim këtë entuziazëm dhe as e kishim marrë me mend se kjo komedi do të kishte athere dhe të ketë ende një sukses të tillë. Jo vetëm brezat e asaj kohe por edhe brezat e sotëm 12-15 vjeçar po e ndjekin me vëmendje dhe dëshirë.
Sipas jush pse kjo dëshirë edhe e kësaj moshe?
Pasi ajo vepër u punua me shumë dashuri dhe punuam së bashku, bëmë një punë sistematike kolektive..Pra punuam me një dashuri, autore, regjisorë, aktorë, skenografë, kostumograf, pra si një ekip solid. Por dua të them se regjisorët ndoshta qëlluan në shenjë në ndarjen e roleve. Jo gjithmonë qëllohet, jo gjithmonë rolet shkojnë tek personi, aktori që i përshtatet. Kjo komedi qysh ahere është ndjekur nga të gjitha grupmoshat. Çdo moshë kishte dhe ka hapësirën e vet në këtë komedi, vendin e saj (tij).
A pati ndonjë hezitim apo pesimizëm, kur ende ishit në provat e kësaj komedie?
Kishte edhe disa nga artistët që nuk besonin në suksesin e saj, në triumfin.. Pra kishte disa skeptikë…Por në prova e sipër ky skepticizëm u thye. Puna, loja, bashkëpunimi, seriozitetit, dëshira, korrektësia, improvizimi sa lejohej, bënë që komedia të realizohej me sukses. Ajo vepër ngjiti tek spektatori dhe vazhdon të njëjtin mision si athere tek spektatorët në televizione. Pra ky konkluzion nxirret lehtë pasi 470 shfaqje janë dhënë me sallën plot. Si filloi ashtu përfundoi vënia në skenë e kësaj komedie, me sallën plot që përbën një rekord absolut.
Cilat vepra mund ti rezitojnë kohës?
Jo çdo vepër mund ti rezistojë kohës. Shumë ngelen aty për aty, në konsumin brenda disa shfaqjeve. Kjo është meritë edhe e autorit të komedisë apo e veprës. Duhet punuar shumë që vepra të jetë vizionare, të jetë problematike. Psh, autorja Adelina Balashi, duhet të marrë sërishmi penën dhe të shkruajë. Sot problemet janë shumë ndaj autorët e komedive, apo dramave duhet të punojnë në këtë drejtim…Spektatori i do shumë komeditë, bile në këtë kohë kur ka shumë plagë sociale, probleme, njeriu ka nevojë shumë të qeshë. Pse veprat e Shekspirit i kanë qëndruar kohës? Pasi ai ka kapur problemet më pikante të kohës, ato probleme që shfaqen dhe sot. Ai ka qenë një eksplorues, një qëmtus, i problematikës së kohës që ekzistojnë në çdo shoqëri ….Këtë e ka vërtetuar vetë koha.
Ju mendoni për një vepër të tillë sërishmi?
Jo. “Pallati”, mbetet pallat”. S’jam për rivënien e atij në një formë apo mënyrë tjetër. Jam për gjetje të reja të krijuesve, komedianë apo dramatik. Një vepër e re që të ketë emrin e ri, emrin e tij dhe jo ripërsëritës. Për “Pallatin” është vënë vula. Ajo vulë nuk i ndërrohet më. Nuk mund të përsëdytet. Sot duhet një komedi tjetër mbi pallatin, nga të gjitha drejtimet dhe jo një imitim apo përsëritje..Psh, figura e Roland Trebickës nuk mund të përsëritet më në këtë komedi. Ai i ka dhënë të gjitha ç’duhet personazhit të vete dhe është indetifikuar me të..Ai ka krijuar një magji me atë rol. Edhe vetë ne si aktorë e kemi duartrokitur. Aq perfekt. Aq me plastikë, me ndjenjë, me shpirt, me përgjegjësi, me harmoni e ka luajtur ai këtë rol. Ai i ka vënë pikën atij roli dhe askush nuk mund ta lëviz më. Kërkesa profesionale e aktorit ka një tendencë që në komedinë tjetër të jetë më lart artistikisht se sa ka qenë. Në këtë mënyrë mendoj se duhet një punë dhe një ideim tjetër. Landi s’ka të dytë. Koha e ka vërtetuar këtë.


*Andon Qesari (regjisor i komedisë “Pallati 176”, aktor, “Mjeshtër i Madh”)*

Eh, sa kam për të thënë. Shumë, shumë...Artisti e ka të vështirë të flasë ndonjëherë se e mbërthejnë emocionet. Puna ime me të ka qenë e shkëlqyer. Shumë herë ai improvizonte ndryshe nga sa thoshim ne regjisorët. Por improvizimi i tij ngjiste sepse ishte shumë organik. Nuk kishte thyerje pasi vinte nga ai natyrshëm. Por mbi të gjitha ai ngjiti me Jovan Bregun. Është e rrallë në botën artistike që një aktor të identifikohet me një rol komedie. Ndonjëherë kur për punë sekondash dikush harronte emrin thoshte ai pra “Jovan Bregu”. Pra, me këtë rol ku janë dhënë rreth 500 shfaqje, ku komedia është parë direkt nga afërsisht 1 milion spektatorë, përcaktimi i emrit të tij mori një notë tjetër të veçantë. P.sh, ai ka shtuar atë nofkën “Sandër Mafishja”. Një fjalë është, por që ngjiti dhe vetëm me këtë fjalë të qeshurat në sallë s’kishin të sosur. Landi mbetet unik.
“Pallati 176”, ka qene i zhveshur nga ideologjizmat

Komedia është një gjini e veçante dhe e vështirë e artit skenik. Kryesisht komedia kërkon shumë impenjim, disiplinë, përkushtim, vëmendje, realitet. Pas vitesh edhe vetë së bashku me regjisorin Alfred Bualoti, se mendonim që kjo komedi do të ishte po aq e pëlqyer sa në fillimet e saj. Ndoshta kjo komedi përbën një rekord për vënien ne skene,… afërsisht 500 herë. Parë në këndvështrimin e kohës, ajo që e bën këtë vepër të pëlqyeshme është se ajo ka qenë  jashtë ideologjizmave të kohës. Pra është një komedi pa ato qëndismat e politikës së kohës, pa vënë në krye Partinë, Enverin, apo vijën e masave. Në thelb të saj ishin problemet e ditës, lufta ndaj fenomeneve te servilizmit, miqësive ne emërimin në punë, tarafeve, paaftësisë, letrave anonime, përpjekjeve për të zënë një vend pune të pa merituar . Shumë nga këto fenomene janë probleme të ditës edhe sot, në një shoqëri krejt tjetër, me ideologji dhe formë ekonomike krejt të ndryshme.

Alfred Bualoti (regjisor i komedisë Pallati 176)
Letra anonime

Kjo letër ndoshta përbën, gjetjen më të veçante të komedisë tek “Pallati 176”. Kjo letër  e mban në këmbë komedinë. Kjo gjetje, ndryshe nga shumë komedi, përbën një pike kulmore që si nga ana artistike e te shkruarit, po ashtu dhe nga ana regjisoriale, përbën një moment shume sinjifikativ, e mban spektatorin në ankth, në dilemë, në tension….

Bashkëpunimi dhe besueshmëria

Janë shume aspekte qe një vepër ti rezistoje kohës, qe te jete e suksesshme. Përveç  sa me lart ne ditëm te afrojmë edhe një shkrimtar si Ruzhdi Pulaha. Përveç se sa shkrimtar ai është një dramaturg i spikatur. Pra nuhatëm që diçka nuk na shkonte brenda komedisë, pra donim  që ky kompozim i letrës, kjo mënyrë e ndërtimit të saj, te merrte nota besueshmërie më të larta. Pra te ndërtohej si një bizhuteri  e ndërtimit të një komedie të periudhës së realizmit socialist, sepse ahere zhvilloheshin ngjarjet, por kjo letër të mos ishte e ideologjizuar, sa të humbte besueshmërinë. Këtu ndërhyrja e Ruzhdi Pulahës ishte si një prerje e arte, më e vështira, që nuk la hapësira që të dyzohej që për komedi të bëhej komedi, apo për tragjedi të bëhej tragjedi…Pra ndryshuam disa  gjera brenda komedisë, qoftë  nga ana e kompozicionit të vetë komedisë, por edhe te disa motive që shtynin personazhet  ne jetën e tyre  per te qene brenda komedisë, por edhe ne konflikt me ta. Zgjidhem disa probleme si të beqareshës Rita qe ndryshimet e bënë më të besueshëm në fjalë dhe në regji, të cilat erdhën në mënyrë organike. Pra, këto ndryshime u bënë të natyrshme, të studiuara dhe e bënë personazhin më të besueshëm. Nga ana e strukturës dramaturgjike kemi pasur parasysh ndryshimet e Ruzhdi Pulahës por me mendimin dhe aprovimin e autores Adelina Balashi. Ky bashkëpunim u bë me mirëkuptim, pa ndryshuar asgjë në autorësinë, ashtu si dhe vetë improvizimet. Ishte koncepti i mirë, dëshira e mirë, ideja e mirë, elementët e mësipërm të mirë, që na çuan në sukses.

Përzgjedhja

Ishte një punë e vështirë. Roli duhet te shkonte tek aktori dhe e kundërta…Ishte kjo e mesme e artë, ky moment,  që çoi në sukses. Teatri në konceptin e përditshëmrisë s’është gjë tjetër veçse gëzim…Që do të thotë  që edhe nqs, vë në skenë tragjedinë më të tmerrshme të njerëzimit, apo komedinë më të bukur, nqs nuk ekziston gëzimi, dëshira, për te punuar, atmosfera e gëzueshme, brenda krijimit të veprës, ahere vënia në skenë, apo suksesi është në dyshim, vepra është para një pikëpyetje të madhe…Po të mbizotërojnë këto elemente, fryti i punës, suksesi është i pa diskutueshëm, pasi teatri është art kolektiv, art i përbashkët, që çdo gjë duhet të funksionoje në unison…

S’do ti bënim ndryshime

 Sipas Bualotit edhe nqs do të vihej në skenë sot, “Pallati”, nuk do ti bëhej asnjë ndryshim. Janë bërë shumë përpjekje për të bërë komedi të përafërta, por kanë dështuar. “Pallati” ka vulën e asaj kohe dhe ajo ka bërë emrin e saj, ka marre votën e saj dhe çdo ndryshim, apo përafrim, nuk do të sillte këtë sukses. Si një spektakël që në vitin 1985 është vënë në skene dhe dy herë në ditë, pavarësisht kohës që është vënë, ajo ndiqej për elementet qe ka brenda dhe që sot i kane rezistuar kohës. Pra çdo ndryshim do ti humbte indetitetin, do ti humbte specifiken e vet. Ishte një vepër jashtë standartizimeve, apo nënvizimeve të fjalës, propagandës së asaj kohe, duke i kamufluar ato, duke mos i lenë shumë të dukshme, pra lame në dukje, problemet social-shoqërore të kohës. Ajo komedi ngelet ashtu siç është vënë. Edhe sot po ti rikthehemi, ajo po ashtu do të vihet. Vula e saj është e pandryshueshme. Janë bërë disa tentative në disa vepra të tjera duke ndryshuar tekstet për ta rivënë, por kanë dështuar. Ne ketë as e kemi menduar ta bëjmë..Në Evropën kontemporane nuk bëhen eksperimente të tilla. Ajo mund të bëhej vetëm me ata personazhe por vetëm në mosha të ndryshme, pa asnjë ndryshim teksti, vetëm ndonjë improvizim do ta pranonim.

Aktorët, veçoj Roland Trebickën

Pa dyshim nqs do ndërmerrnim një rivënie në skenë do te ishin po ato. Punuam shumë në përzgjedhje. Siç diskutuam janë bere përpjekje për një rigjetje ose vazhdim i “Pallatit”, por nuk gjeti atmosferën apo vendin e duhur. Pavarësisht kohës që është vënë në skenë komedia “Pallati 176” aty kishte pak ideologjizma, pasi u bënë më të prekshme, problemet social-shoqërore të kohës dhe çdo përpjekje për rigjetje, per ndryshime aktoresh në role nuk do te sillte sukses. Shumë aktorë me ato role sot diskutohen kudo. Nqs do ta rivinim do të bëhej sërishmi me ata pavarësisht moshës që ata kanë së bashku me ne. Por roli i Roland Trebickës është më i veçanti. Ai mbetet unik. Askush s’mund ta zëvëndësojë atë rol. Ai kostum ishte prerë enkas për të. Rolandi me atë rol shkëlqeu dhe u bë korifeu i komedisë.  Koha jo vetëm se ka venitur sadopak por e ka lartësuar më shumë.

*Adelina Balashi (autore e komedisë)*
Lajmin e vdekjes së Roland Trebickës  e mora vesh, më datën 6 mars. Sapo e mësova nëpërmjet një telefonate, nga Tirana, u shokova krejtësisht dhe mbeta gati pa frymë. Ky ishte një lajm jashtëzakonisht i hidhur, ku besoj se asnjeri, nuk mund t’i mbante dot lotët. Por duke qenë larg atdheut tim, unë u dëshpërova dyfish. Pastaj, bëra disa telefonata dhe u interesova për gjithçka. Që nga orari i homazheve, e deri te detajet e tjera, të organizimit të funeralit. Në fakt, unë doja të nisesha edhe vetë për të qenë e pranishme në lamtumirën e këtij gjigandi të skenës shqiptare, por punët nuk më lanë. Kështu, që sapo të mbaroj disa gjëra do të nisem për në Tiranë.

A e keni takuar Rolandin kohët e fundit gjatë kthimeve tuaja, të përkohshme në Tiranë?
Po e kam takuar disa herë. Kemi pirë kafe dhe kemi diskutuar gjatë për planet krijuese të secilit. Dhe unë jam ndjerë e gëzuar, që ai kishte shumë plane për të interpretuar role të ndryshme në Teatrin Kombëtar. Të gjitha këto bisedime e linin në periferinë e vëmendjes, diagnozën e sëmundjes së tij. Pra, optimizmi dhe pasioni për rolet që do të luante, e bënin atë, më të fortë dhe me besim më të madh për jetën dhe të ardhmen. Unë vija re, se kjo gjë i gëzonte të gjithë kolegët e tij, në teatër dhe jashtë teatrit. Sepse Roland Trebicka ishte një aktor i madh dhe një njeri i madh, që e donin të gjithë. Prandaj, për sukseset e tij, lumturoheshin të gjithë, si edhe për fatkeqësitë e tij, dhimbja shpërndahej tek i gjithë rrethi miqësor. Kur vuante Rolandi, edhe ne kishim një shqetësim të madh për të.
Le të kthehemi te komedia “Pallati 176”, ku Trebicka shkëlqeu. Si ju lindi frymëzimi për ta shkruar atë?
Gjatë asaj periudhe unë isha në një kurs specializimi për regjisorë dhe skenaristë, ku midis 20 pjesëmarrësve isha e vetmja femër. Sepse unë, në atë kohë ndodhesha në Librazhd. Dhe si mbrojtje diplome të këtij kursi special, unë shkrova komedinë “Pallati 176”. Pastaj e konsultova atë, me dramaturgun e madh Teodor Laço, ku ndihma e tij, ka qenë e pakursyer për të gjithë ne, pjesëmarrësit e atij specializimi. Natyrisht, në Librazhd duhet të përmend edhe ndihmën e vazhdueshme të poetit Koçi Petriti, i cili i ndihmonte të gjithë talentet e rinj.
Pra, jemi tek komedia, ku e çuat atë, pasi e mbaruat?
Pasi e mbarova e çova në Teatrin Kombëtar, ku ia dorëzova zotit, Ruzhdi Pulaha, i cili njihet edhe si mjeshtri i dramaturgjisë. Pas disa javësh, ai më thirri në një takim dhe më tha, se pas konsultimeve të ndryshme komedia ishte miratuar. Por edhe me rekomandimin e tij, gjithçka shkoi në rrugë të mbarë. Pra, kjo komedi, i pati dyert të hapura, gjë e cila ndodhi për shkak të cilësisë së lartë që reflektonte.
Çfarë ndodhi më vonë?
Më vonë atë e morën në dorë dy regjisorë të talentuar Alfred Bualjoti  dhe Andon Qesari. Këta regjisorë zgjodhën një staf të shkëlqyer aktorësh dhe komedia gjeti kështu një ansambël të paparë artistësh, ku qershia mbi tortë padyshim ishte Roland Trebicka...
Gjatë kësaj periudhe a takoheshit me Roland Trebickën?
Padyshim që po. Takohesha me Rolandin dhe me të gjithë stafin e aktorëve e sidomos me dy regjisorët e mëdhenj, që prodhuan një sukses të paparë. Unë kam qenë e pranishme në provat e kësaj komedie, qysh në 20 ditët e para të punës në tavolinë. Kam bashkëpunuar si kolege me të gjithë stafin
Çfarë ju thoshte Rolandi, gjatë atyre ditëve të provave?
Rolandi ishte shumë optimist se gjithçka do të shkonte mirë. Ai bënte edhe humor dhe vazhdimisht na bënte për të qeshur. Sepse ai ishte një njeri i qeshur dhe i gëzuar, prandaj donte t’i shihte edhe të tjerët ashtu. Prandaj, edhe kur pinim kafe, ai bënte vazhdimisht humor dhe na e ndryshonte gjendjen shpirtërore brenda pak minutave. 

*Ilir Bezhani (regjisor, aktor, komedia)*
-Si aktor ju keni dy role brilantë “Rrushka” dhe tek Sandri  “pallati 176. Pse keni spikatur në rolet komike?
Këtu meriton të përmendet ajo fraza stereotype a dashuria e parë që për mua ishte Rrushka tek komedia e Pëllumb Kullës “shoku Niqifor” nën këtë titull u luajt një komedi  që habiti tërë opinionin publik. Dhe ky spektakël me thjeshtësi dhe humor çarmatosës detyroi një njeri skeptik si Aleksandër Baben të shkruajë një artikull që për nga thellësia i ngjan metaforave të Niçes. Kjo figurë pati vështirësi teknike për tu luajtur sepse unë isha aktor i ri  dhe nuk arrija dhe ta kuptoja mirë tragjikomizmin e figurës të Pëllumb Kullës, por ai si regjisorë interesant bëri të pamundurën për të  ma thjeshtësuar. Ne e dimë shumë mirë, se vetëm njerëzit qeshin dhe kafshët nuk e njohin këtë dhunti. Pra duhet të jetë i vetmi instinkt që na çon drejt inteligjencës. Ose më mirë të themi njeriu që bën më shumë  humor është më seriozi. Po kështu edhe tek komedia “Pallati 176”. Ishte një rol i spikatur. Në këtë komedi do të veçoja lojën e Roland Trebickës. Loja e tij ishte brilante. Me këtë rol ai i vuri vetes notën më të bukur.


*Anastas Kristofori-aktor*

 Roli i Roland Trebickës  tek Palalti 176 mbetet roli më i skalitur. Pasioni i tij në këtë rol rendëte tek specifikja. Rolandi e përpinte tekstin. Drama, komedia duhet të jetë si e folura dhe jo si e shkruara. Pra e shkruara duhet ti afrohet të folurës. Ndaj Rolandi punonte shumë me tekstin. Ai gjithë natën e lexonte, rilexonte por dhe bënte ndryshimet në tekst. Të nesërmen atë e shikoje me një tekst të skuqur ku kishte bërë ndryshimet. Bënte shtesa, ndryshime, përmirësime që ta përshtaste tekstin e shkruar me atë të folur. E folura është shumë e vështirë, ndërsa e shkruara më e lehtë. Gjuha e komunikimit ka një logjikë tjetër, ka një specifikë tjetër që të pranohet nga spektatori. Rolandi kishte nj dhunti shumë të veçantë që nuk e ka çdo aktor.  Ai e nuhaste se ku do të qeshte spektatori dhe linte një pauzë, nuk e vazhdonte dialogun, por e linte spektatorin të qeshte, që e folura të mos humbte logjikën, radhën e dëgjimit nga spektatori. Harronte çdo gjë kur hynte në skenë. I linte jashtë hallet, problemet, shqetësimet. I jepej tërësisht rolit.. E bënte rolin të vërtetë. Gjatë interpretimit  ai bënte improvizime, duke ruajtur linjën dhe që i përshtatej figurës që luante. Një veçanti tjetër e personalitetit të tij ishte se ai e shikonte figurën.  Çdo të thotë kjo? Ai e ndërtonte figurën në mendje. Pra figura ishte brenda tij në çdo hap të lojës. Psh, mënyra e ecjes tek roli i Vanit, flokët, shamia, përkulja, e qeshura fallco, mënyra se si shikohej në pasqyrë, se si ndërhynte në debat, se si “mërzitej” tregojnë mënyrën se si e ndërtonte ai figurën e rolit që i kishin besuar. Pra ai ishte një aktor jo i zakonshëm. Shpesh herë aktorët janë korrekt me tekstin. Ndërsa Landi frymëzohej dhe ndërhynte në tekst në përputhje me personazhin.  Të jesh i frymëzuar në një personazh është shumë për një aktor. Sot më duket se ai është me shërbim diku. Është mes nesh dhe do kthehet në skenë. Për të si mik ndjej mall, dhimbje, krenari. Ndaj se besoj kurrë që ai s’është mes nesh.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## pulti

Link per tek video pasi videoja e postimit te pare ishte fshire

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Pallati 176 per brezin e atehershem hyn tek çmendurit. Eshte nje anormali shqiptare.
Ne fakt,kush ka pasur mundesine ta shikoje ne teater e ka pare gjithmone me shume se njehere shfaqen.Jane te ralle ata,qe kishin mundesin, qe e kan pare njehere te vetme ne teater.
Mbasi i kishin pare tre-kater here ne teater boshatisej xhiroja e bulevardit per ta pare ne shtepi ne Tv. Gjeja e pare qe nje emigrant kerkonte te blinte ne Shqiperi ishte kaseta e Pallatit 176....Eshte nje kryeveper,eshte nje mit.

Lere pastaj Trebicken,qe shikoje gjithmone njerezit qe e veshtronin o duke buzqeshur o duke qeshur.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## pulti



----------


## sirena_adria

Sa ka fituar nga “Pallati 176”? Autorja Adelina Balashi jep përgjigjen shokuese | ABC News Albania

----------


## sirena_adria

*NJË PUNIM DIPLOME, QË NUK U HARRUA KURRË!
*
*Pse u titullua PALLATI 176? Kush ishte teto Rita e vërtetë?*


Janë ndërruar kohët e sistemet. Kanë ndryshuar shijet dhe veprat artistike, ndoshta edhe në kahun negativ… Por, disa prej filmave, a dramave të periudhës së errët në Shqipëri, prapë na ulin njëlloj këmbëkryq para ekranit. Mes tyre, një vend lehtësisht në krye, e mban komedia “Pallati 176”.

E kemi parë, pa përjashtim. E duam dhe e rishohim, sa herë na shfaqet teksa bredhim nga një ekran në tjetrin.

I njohim mirë personazhet dhe ua dimë përmendsh edhe batutat. Por, çfarë ka thënë për komedinë vetë autorja, Adelina Balashi?

Me prezancën e saj në emisionin “Abc-ja e mëngjesit”, Adelina rrëfeu disa detaje më shumë.

Ajo tregoi, se gjithçka zuri fill, si një punim diplome. Madje, ushpreh se nuk ia kishte marrë mendja që vepra e saj, do të vlerësohej dhe përzgjidhej nga profesori Kudret Velça, mes shumë punimeve të prezantuara, nga dhjetë persona të tjerë.

*Pse mori emrin “Pallati 176”?
*
“Data 17 ishte ditëlindja ime, por duhej dhe një numër tjetër. Muaji qershor, 6, kishte lindur vajza. Kudreti tha se kjo do të vihet në teatër. I lexoi të gjitha diplomat dhe në fund, tha: ‘I pashë të gjitha, mendoj se vetëm kjo vepër, do të ketë jetë’. Unë mbeta.” – tha Adelina.

Pyetje së moderatorit, se, pse kjo vepër pati aq sukses, Adelina iu përgjigj se sekreti qëndron te familja.

“Komedinë e mbrojti kjo, sepse në thelb kishte familjen.

Nuk hyra fare te partia… U mora me vajzën e drejtorit, jo me pozitat. Edhe te Sandër “mafishja”, u mora me botën e tij dhe jo me Sandrin, si inxhinier.”

Ndërkohë, se nga çfarë u frymëzua për këtë vepër, ajo përmend vendlindjen e saj, Korçën.

“Mora tërë klimën e Korçës… Kam marrë shumë shembuj. Teto Rita, ishte tezja ime.” – ka përfunduar autorja, që na dhuroi një komedi kult, alla shqiptare.


Konica.al

https://konica.al/2022/10/pse-u-titu...ita-e-vertete/

----------

